# Behmor



## Larryjb (11 mo ago)

Most people seem to just focus on the B temperature and time after first crack. Anyone else monitoring their roasts with both the A and B temperatures?

While the A temperature is not a bean temperature, it does seem to give a consistent indication of what the bean is doing. For my Columbian roasts, 1st crack is almost always very close to 335 C, and 2nd crack just above 360 C. This information has allowed me to tweak roasting times and temperatures over the last couple of months to achieve a sweet caramel flavour to my coffee. I had one accidental wonderful tasting coffee in December, so I knew it was possible. Ever since then I've been trying to duplicate that result.

Very definitely I can say that if I let the A temperature go beyond 360C, irregardless of whatever the B temperature is, the coffee will have a burnt taste to it. If I don't let the A temperature reach 355C, it will taste woody. There is a very delicate balance at the end of the roast!


----------

